# Denon AVR-4310CI networking question ...



## Chad (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Im currently buying bits and pieces for a home theater system, and I would like to be able to stream stuff from my PC to my home theater system but I have a question ...

The 4310 has networking via RJ45 cable .... but my question is ... does the AVR have like a built in media player? Or do I need an external device like say the WD TV LIVE?

I wont be playing movies from my PC, just would like to be able to youtube / JPEG / Browse Internet and stuff ...

Anyone have any knowledge on this type of stuff?

Thanx in advance guys :wave:


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Chad and welcome to The Shack! 

The 4310 sure is a nice receiver, good choice for sure! Personally I have a Pioneer however; I did some quick research and it looks like the content you are asking about is limited to streaming internet radio and system updates. Not to worry though, many of the newer video devices such as video game systems and bluray players are able to perform that functionality. In my setup I have 5 different devices that will allow me to stream Netflix, YouTube, Pandora, Amazon and the list goes on.

Hope this helps!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Allthough mine is a Denon3808 which is an older model, it does have streaming capablities but they are limited to internet radio and music downloaded on your computer thats whats nice about te PS3 is it takes care of everything else.:T


----------



## Chad (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey, thanx for the warm welcome 

Ok I gotcha's, its limited in some features .... but it sounds like the PS3 would be a nice little addon to help with the system ... I don't really play games but it would still be good for entertainment when people come to visit right? 

Ok off to read about the PS3! 

Also going to browse around here a bit and see what else I can learn.

Thanx again guys.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

No problem, I'm also not a gamer i simply use it for media as it can do so much for so little.:T


----------



## Chad (Jul 25, 2010)

After doing some reading im back and forth between the Onkyo and Denon arhh!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Decisions decisons.:dontknow::whistling:


----------



## husker43 (Jan 1, 2010)

Denon definitely


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Depending on the model and the features of each also price conciderations, I'd probly still choose Denon.:T


----------

